# Locomotive Quesions/New Guy



## bigzebra (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello all! First post here. 

So, I've decided to build a train set in HO scale for my five year old and I. A purchased a book from Atlas and have made a layout based on one provided in the book. 

I purchased the necessary items from eBay and a few of the local hobby stores. 

Right now, my main question is how to find and determine quality locomotives. 

I purchased a set of Bachmans on eBay, and one has crapped out already, and the other is not doing so well. I purchased another Bachman, and the quality is far superior to the first two. 

I'm interested in buying one or two more, so I've been poking around online a bit. It seems as though there may be hundreds of different models and I have no clue as to how to decipher the model numbers, or brands, for that matter to get a decent model. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There was a recent thread on choosing diesel locos here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3815


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

as far as Bachmann...get the spectrum series...better quality above the standard series


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Athern blue box series engines are great for DC operation. While they are not as detailed they offer a durable drive train. They are reliable and run well. On EBay and shows in decent shape they can be had for $20 - $30.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

full maxx said:


> as far as Bachmann...get the spectrum series...better quality above the standard series


For a 5-year old? Not a real good idea. 

I would recommend either Athearn BB or Bachman Trainman for the little guy. Both are darn near bullet-proof. Though the Athearn is of better quality. Maybe even a step further down the ladder, in price and quality, to Tyco or Model Power. If your 5-year old breaks one up, no big out of pocket expense to replace any broken engines or cars.

Go to higher quality, and price, as he gets older and learns how to handle the equipment.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*He has spoken!*



stationmaster said:


> For a 5-year old? Not a real good idea.
> 
> I would recommend either Athearn BB or Bachman Trainman for the little guy. Both are darn near bullet-proof. Though the Athearn is of better quality. Maybe even a step further down the ladder, in price and quality, to Tyco or Model Power. If your 5-year old breaks one up, no big out of pocket expense to replace any broken engines or cars.
> 
> ...


Hey BigZebra, Welcome to the Forum. Good advice from the Stationmaster.....let the little guy beat the crap out of a low end engine while learning the proper placement and handling of loco's and rolling stock. I did it with my kids and those Bachmann diesels hit the floor like a "Sailor on a Saturday Night!" But they listened and learned how to place everything on the track properly, couple and uncouple(we graduated to knuckle couplers). Still have the original Diesels Santa Fe and Chessie....and after repairing them over the years still run. So take those Bachmanns and take them apart..clean, oil, lube and get a Kalmback book on the care of Diesel engines(they have one for Steam also) and keep those baby's rolling. Your little guy can help you over time....a great family experience that he will tell HIS kids over time. You can eventually sell them at a Garage sale and use the cash to buy a high end Diesel or Steam loco! Again welcome and keep us posted to your progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> You can eventually sell them at a Garage sale and use the cash to buy a high end Diesel or Steam loco!


Jeez, Mac ... Do you REALLY want him to sell his KIDS so that he can buy some high-end locos?!? :laugh:


Hmmm ... I wonder how much I might get for my two rugrats? Hmmmm ...


TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

My rugrat is now maintenance free. She's 37 and a nurse. Probably get more for her now than when she was a young 'un. She makes enough to support ol' Dad should the occasion arise. lol

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The game of "LIFE"!*

Yeah TJ.......either a garage sale or before you get to "Millionaire Acres......you can sell your kids to play on the Big Wheel I think its a grand a kid(haven't played the game of life in a LONG TIME.......and yeah Bob thats what we shoot for as we get on in life..."You gotta take care of us when we get older so's I (WE) can play with our trains!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My older boy is 7, and a decent study at school. On occasion, we go for a nice walk down to the fancy section of town nearby this incredible McMansion on the water. Fully tricked out ... tennis courts, pool with guest house, private dock, heated driveway ... you name it.

So every time we walk by, I put on my most serious face and say, "See that place there, son? That's why your Mom and I brought you home from the orphanage ... So you can go to school, study hard, excel in college, get a great job, become CEO of the corporation, make millions, and then buy that place for your old Mom and Dad. Now get going, son ... you've got lots to do."

At that point, he usually looks back at me, picks his nose, and then finds some nearby mud puddle to jump in.

Reck ... You've been studying the pony-betting odds strategy ... Are my odds looking any good here?

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been studying the laws of probability lately, TJ. I just did a quick calculation of the odds of your dream. The calculator had a meltdown. So, I entered all of the data into the computer. Oddly, the screen started laughing at me. I take it to mean the odds are somewhere between slim and none.

Bob


----------



## bigzebra (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their respective replies! 

I did pick up an Athern blue box series engine (well, and a Kato that (I think) I got a REALLY good deal on. 

Maybe this weekend I'll post some pics of our setup thus far. 

Thanks again!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Kato is a REALLY nice engine. And good runners. I'd make that "Dad's Train". 

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> My older boy is 7, and a decent study at school. On occasion, we go for a nice walk down to the fancy section of town nearby this incredible McMansion on the water. Fully tricked out ... tennis courts, pool with guest house, private dock, heated driveway ... you name it.
> 
> So every time we walk by, I put on my most serious face and say, "See that place there, son? That's why your Mom and I brought you home from the orphanage ... So you can go to school, study hard, excel in college, get a great job, become CEO of the corporation, make millions, and then buy that place for your old Mom and Dad. Now get going, son ... you've got lots to do."
> 
> ...


TJ,

Last year, a horse no one ever heard of won the Derby. This year, a horse I totally discounted nearly won the Preakness. The potential is definitely there. 
On the other hand, your son doesn't run on four legs, and there's a roughly equal chance you'll see Sarah Palin in next year's Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition. Better keep collecting those pop cans on the Interstate!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

...  ...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yet another broken dream, eh, TJ?

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

On the other hand, TJ, cheer up----you'll never be lonely. He'll always be there...in your house...in your refrigerator...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

.....and the reason you'll always be home is he has your car.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah...the coupe de grace.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Coup de grace? I thought it was a coupe de ville................ Ah, well, that's what I get fer thinkin'.

Let's get back to trains.

Bob


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Get some Thomas the Tank HO Loco's and cars. My 4 and 7 year olds love the regular trains but when I put Thomas and his friends on the tracks they go crazy.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually he drives a Chevy coupe!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't say "Chevy" anymore ... GM has announced this week that they want all dealers, workers, etc. to only use the name "Chevrolet" ... Going upscale, and all that.

Glad my bailout tax dollars are being spent on such important decision there over at GM.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got the COMPLETE cast of Thomas the Train. Jay, the grandson, would watch the TV show then head to HIS layout to play with all of them. Got 'em packed away now. I've thought about having an open house and run the trains. Part of the show would be to have Thomas and Friends make an appearance for the kids. Maybe have Henry chase down a hand car.... Have the hand car grab a siding in the nick of time..... Might have to change a switch to a snap switch for that move since I have all tortoise switches on the mains. There is a reason they call them tortoise switches, ya know.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

So, are they gonna acquire and ugrade a new line? Yugo-let?


----------

